# Move icon from taskbar to desktop



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a Skype icon on the taskbar in Windows 7, and would prefer it to be on the desktop as a shortcut. Could you show me how to put it on the desktop please?:thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go to the folder in which Skype is installed. Find the "Skype.exe", right-click it and hover over "Send To..." then click: "Desktop (Create Shortcut)". 

Next on the super-bar (task bar) right-click the Skype icon and press: "Unpin program from taskbar."


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Go to the folder in which Skype is installed. Find the "Skype.exe", right-click it and hover over "Send To..." then click: "Desktop (Create Shortcut)".
> 
> Next on the super-bar (task bar) right-click the Skype icon and press: "Unpin program from taskbar."


 Thank You, i got the shortcut on the desktop but in the taskbar there`s "pin this program to the taskbar", i clicked on that and it showed "unpin this program from the task bar", i clicked it but it doesn`t go off the taskbar?:thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Skype icon will always show on the taskbar if the program is running. If the program is closed and the icon still appears on the taskbar then try to unpin it.


----------

